# Win 7 Gadget: Timer?!



## Der Maniac (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich suche ein Win7 Gadget welches den PC nach einer einstellbaren Zeit abschaltet... Ich habe Google bemüht und auch die Win Live Gallery, ich hab nichts gefunden was das kann 

Wisst ihr irgendein Gagdget was das kann?

mfg, Maniac


----------



## godtake (26. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir läuft !aber unter Windows Vista! das hier:
Execution Timer
Das funktioniert subber....in wie weit es zu Windows 7 kompatibel ist:
Keine Ahnung ( ich wart auf meines noch) aber ich denk es ist einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Cheater (27. Oktober 2009)

Vista Shutdown Timer 1.6.2 Timer Shutdown Download

Sollte auch mit Windows 7 funktionieren. Ist zwar nicht direkt nen Gadget, aber ne Exe die du einfach ausführen kannst.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das von godtake genommen, läuft einwandfrei! 

großes Danke an dich, und natürlich auch an Cheater


----------



## godtake (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Maniac, 
freut mich wenn es geklappt hat . 
Und ist ja mal gut zu wissen, dass das Ding funktioniert wenn mein Win 7 mal da ist.


----------

